# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Souci de connexion XMLDB depuis FileZilla

## pcouas

Bonjour,

Je cherche  me connecter  XMLDB en FTP avec FileZilla afin de transferer des fichiers, et je rencontre l'erreur suivante

"le serveur a envoy une rponse passive avec une adresse non routable. Adresse remplace par celle du serveur."



```

```

Mon serveur est sur Amazon

Comment viter cette erreur ?
Merci

----------


## pcouas

J'ai fais un FTP depuis le serveur local Linux finalement

----------

